# Calcium, Magnesium, and Vit D supplement ??



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
I am a new owner (2 months in) of a rehome. Bas is just over 1 year old-a very healthy explorer. Her previous owner had the delux set up for her, which I brought to my home and the goodies included a bottle of liquid supplements for her (calcium 480 mg, magnesium 360 mg, and vitamin D 200IU). Most of her supplies were bought at the pet store where she bought Bas, 6 months previously. I've been researching on this site and others, and wondered about your opinion about this. I don't want to give it to her in case some of it is fat soluable which could hurt her later on. I am always leary of the products pet stores 'suggest' when one goes home with a new critter. Thanks for your advice.

PS--this site is great for newbies, I've learned tonnes and will continue to read


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are feeding a mix of high quality cat foods from my list there is no need for vitamin supplements unless advised to do so by a vet. But generally no supplements are needed.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. As it is flavored, I did not want to add a further boomerang, just in case she decided that the vanilla flavor was not for her.


----------

